# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Аналог CommView?

## XiTri

Подскажите какой-нибудь аналог CommView.
Для перехвата пакетов и анализа протоколов.
нужен не снифер, а именно просмотр моих пакетов проходящих через мою сетевуху
или это тоже снифер уже.

Вобшем попробовал триал CommView - весч, то что надо, но цена. Альтернативного бы

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Аналогов тьма ...есть бесплатные клоны tcpdump, но интереснее всего Сниффер Ethereal www.ethereal.com - бесплатный, многое умеет

----------


## XiTri

Огромное спасибо.
Интересно, а сами вы какой предпочитаете?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Огромное спасибо.
> Интересно, а сами вы какой предпочитаете?


Для оперативного применения CommView (он кстати не очень дорого стоит), его плюс - он простой до безобразия, все интуитивно понятно. Плюс в нем есть наглядный трафигограф (график загрузки сети, диаграмма распределения трафика по протоколам). Ethereal покруче, но и более замороченный по интерфейсу. Его плюс - мне больше нравится построение правил в Ethereal, чем в CommView. Для длительного наблюдения за трафиком удобен *nix + tcpdump. Он корявый в плане настройки (интерфейса то нет), но это и его огромный плюс - захваченные данные он может гнать в текстовый лог или программу-обработчик. Поэтому если нужно построить что-то типа своей простенькой IDS, то он очень удобен. Совсем хорош аппаратный Firewall, но это весьма дорогая игрушка.
Ну а в задачах вирусологии я применяю самописные снифферы, так как собственно написать сниффер несложно, но у своего сниффера есть несомненный плюс - он скажем собранные данные может передавать напрямую в некую структуру моей БД для анализа.

----------

